# What baits are these?



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

I was going through a box today and found these lures, Does anybody know who makes them? the top one I believe is wooden but im not positive


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bottom one looks like a Norman...Don't know about the top.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

the top is a bandit the other is a norman both great crank baits :B


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks! Are you sure which model they are? the reason I ask is they used to be excellent bass baits and I wanted to experiment them with walleye and these were the only ones i had


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I do not use them but if you gave them the lengths they could probably help out a little on the model.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Pretty sure Bandit 300 and Norman DD14.


----------

